

Audio on NPR - Master Hacker Kevin Mitnick Shares His 'Addiction' - RobertHubert
http://www.npr.org/2011/08/21/139677992/master-hacker-kevin-mitnick-shares-his-addiction?sc=fb&cc=fp

======
wyclif
I just finished reading his new book _Ghost in the Wires_ and it's better than
his previous publications, because it's far more technically oriented.

I was disappointed by this NPR interview though. It's typical fodder for the
white wine and brie demographic. Very general and promotional, like an audio
blurb (which is exactly what this is supposed to be anyway). Mitnick just
talks about a few of his exploits and explains what his motivation is. Most HN
readers probably know all that.

------
meatsock
if the NPR take was too dry his recent colbert report appearance may do the
trick: www.hulu.com/watch/269531/the-colbert-report-kevin-mitnick

------
forensic
Does he have a book coming out or something? Why the sudden PR?

~~~
RobertHubert
Yeah, I was thinking of picking it up. Anyone else thinking of getting it? I'm
sure It will be interesting to hear the inside story.

